# Interview with Cavs scout about Jasikevicius future



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Theres European U20 (born 1985) Championship going right now in Moscow and scouts are obviously there. Reporter from Lithuanian site www.basketnews.lt (only Lith version) is there and caught Rudy D’Amico, Cavs scout, for the interview. Sorry for my poor vocabulary, grammar and mistakes. Simply its 2 a.m. here and also Im pissed enough to translate it for the 2nd time as at the very end my comp got stuck… AHHH…

So it begins with questions about U20 Champ, but scout doesnt say anything particular because he cant break some NBA rules. Later questions about Andriuskevicius, nothing new or interesting (speculations). And now Saras part… here it goes.

*Question: Lets talk about Jasikevicius. Have you offered him a detailed contract?*
Answer: We talked to him. He knows that we are interested. I have talked with him personally, also other scouts contacted him.

*Q: About what were you talking? How does he rate his possibility to play for Cavs?*
A: We talked about possibility to play in Cleveland (smiles). He said that everything depends if Ilgauskas signs with us. As you know we extended contract with him.

*Q: So Jasikevicius said "if Ilgauskas plays in Cleveland…"*
A: Then he would be interested in our offer, because they are good friends. Will it be surprising news in Lithuania?

*Q: Not at all. What do new owners of club think about possibility of Jasikevicius playing in Cleveland?*
A: They gonna listen to what we (scouts) and coaches suggest. We have resigned Ilgauskas, theres possibility that Jasikevicius will also play in Cleveland.

*Q: How many percents would you give for him next season playing in Cavs?*
A: Sixty. But there are other teams, which could offer more money. We'll see what will happen, but together with Ilgauskas they would make awesome tandem – like husband and wife. Like a marriage.

*Q: What are other clubs heavily interested in Jasikevicius?*
A: As far as I know Indiana and Seattle wants him much. Probably more teams exist.

*Q: We heard that Pacers offered 3 years 15 millions to Jasikevicius…*
A: You know everything (laughs).

*Q: Could Cleveland offer him the same money?*
A: You probably know that in NBA salary cap rule exists. We cant offer very big sum to him. After we resigned Ilgauskas and signed Hughes I dont know how much money left. We know that he wants to play with Ilgauskas, so we hope that his decision will depend not only on money.

*Q: Is there a possibility you go over the cap?*
A: I dont know if its possible. Club owners decide on that. I think such possibility exists, because Cavs want to have them both. I hope that next season they will play together.

*Q: What positions your team lacks?*
A: PG. We have SG, also LeBron James can play few positions. We need one or two players besides PG.

*Q: Maybe another Lithuanian Arvydas Macijauskas would fit into this position?*
A: As far as I know he has contract with Tau Vitoria (reporter confirms that NBA clause with small buyout exists). I know that hes great shooter and that he no doubt can play in NBA. But our team doesnt need him, because recently we signed his position player in Hughes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Thank you for that.
Hope to hear some good news on the Saras front soon. Husband and wife, haha.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Indiana is offering 5 mill a year that could be a problem..if we signed him for more than that we wouldn't have the cash to pickup another big man. 

I just hope he makes up his mind soon so we don't miss out on other players if he signs with Indy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd rather have Saras instead of another big man. Hopefully the Z factor will win the day though. 60 percent is better than 50/50.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for copying the interview Zalgarinis. Have you personally seen the guy play much, and do you think he has an NBA game? Do you think his defense is as bad as many say?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Best player in europe. At least thats what i told earl watson when he asked about him


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice interview, Zalg.......but I still don't want him going to Cavs.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Mongolmike said:


> Thanks for copying the interview Zalgarinis. Have you personally seen the guy play much, and do you think he has an NBA game? Do you think his defense is as bad as many say?


Have I seen the guy play?  I dont know exact number, but I think I really saw him more than 50 (or even 70) games since 98-99 season. Thats a big number in Europe.

I might be biased because Im Lithuanian, but when I hear people saying "nah, I better take Daniels or Watson" I just get boiling  Jasikevicius must be compared to Nash, Kidd and alikes and not some scrubs. Do I think he has NBA game - for sure. Of course as most players from Europe (USA also) he needs to find a good situation for him, minutes, good coach (who lets him run his game), good team (not too selfish) and etc. I see Cleveland as a perfect team for that and also Ilgauskas is here. Thats even easier for him to adapt (that wont take long IMHO). 

If all goes right you will get a leader, emotional leader on court, a clutch player and superb playmaker. His defence... I somewhere read a post on here (I think Blazers board) where some guy said "Saras just needs motivation in D". I really agree on that, in Maccabi or Lith NT he didnt show much desire to defend. Also those teams had wonderfull zone defenses and guys were helping each other in defense without even needing to think. Those teams were good balanced in D and Jasikevicius was bringing them to victory in offense. Well his individual defence is really not strongest his side, but he wont be the worst defender in the league either. Anyway questioning his D when you get such wonderfull playmaker is like saying that Ferrari eats much gaz, but who really cares about that when you have such car? After all you are getting Golden Boy - player who won 10 of 11 last competitions he played (named MVP in 4 of them) in last 3 years with Olympics being the only one he didnt win. You get him - you are lock for NBA Title 

Alley-oops to LeBron... oh my I just can imagine how many toptens it will make... No-look passes to Z and a clutch triple... I hope he signs for Cavs.

P.S. Take into account that Im biased, so just cut my opinion to 80% and you get the real view 
Also this is a good read http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1034


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Mongolmike said:


> Have you personally seen the guy play much?


Heh....Zalg, I knew you'd have fun with that question!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I am not Lithuanian :biggrin: but I have to agree with most things Zalgirinis said... most of all alleyups with LeBron should be delicious... Saras knows how to pass, is a great 3point shooter (but you've probably seen that at Olympics when he scored 10 points in ...a minute or so... against US team) and a great floor leader...


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Saras Jasikevicius is not better then Earl Watson or Antonio Daniels. There is a reason those guys were over here the past five years in the NBA while he was playing in Europe. Saras will be a decent NBA player IMO but is being way overhyped. A guy like Earl Watson is a proven thing in the NBA, Saras is not.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Saras Jasikevicius is not better then Earl Watson or Antonio Daniels. There is a reason those guys were over here the past five years in the NBA while he was playing in Europe. Saras will be a decent NBA player IMO but is being way overhyped. A guy like Earl Watson is a proven thing in the NBA, Saras is not.


Yeah, I agree with my friend here. That's why Manu Ginobili stayed in Europe for so long, because he obviously sucks.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Saras Jasikevicius is not better then Earl Watson or Antonio Daniels. There is a reason those guys were over here the past five years in the NBA while he was playing in Europe. Saras will be a decent NBA player IMO but is being way overhyped. A guy like Earl Watson is a proven thing in the NBA, Saras is not.



Hahaha. I imagine if S. Nash got undrafted and played in Europe for couple years...


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Saras has been a much sought after talent for years, he could have made the switch years ago if he so desired. Instead he decided to stay and win a few championships and become a fan favorite. If you are going to judge his talent, you are going to need to do some research first and foremost.


----------

